# Supercard miniSD



## Llewcas (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah, I know, this may be an old kind of topic, but when I asked my brother to get me the EZ-Flash IV he got me the Supercard miniSD, so far I've only been worried about the slowdowns.

So the thing is, on what games do you feel slowdowns? Any special thing going on with Pokemon or Megaman Battle Network?

I just want to know everything about the Supercard, there's no turnback as it already has been ordered through eBay, so I would just like to feel not so bad about the Supercard, just tell me your thoughts about the slowdowns, or in-game problems other than the saving system.

EDIT: I'm going to use it for my GBA Micro or my GBA SP


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a Supercard SD(same as the miniSD version but a little larger to fit a full SD card) and noticed slowdowns on several action games, I'm gonna do a list of what I  remember now.

Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island = slowdowns specially on underground levels. can be mitigated using a patch that disables Supercard menus.
Mario Kart Super Circuit = 50cc runs fine but once you play 100cc you start to notice slowdowns, 150cc can be unplayable, even the music skips. you can lower the amount of slowdown using the same patch that SMA3.
Metroid Fusion = slowdowns using the speedbooster and on rooms with several enemies on screen. can be mitigated using the patch.
Golden Sun = minor slowdowns on heavy battle animations and summons, nothing to worry about, I noticed those when switched to EZ-Flash IV. there are also slowdowns when using field psynergies, more noticeable when using Reveal but nothing very annoying.
Mario and Luigi: SuperStar Saga = heavy slowdowns on the room of the final boss and minor slowdowns during the battle. the slowdowns of the battle can be eliminated using the patch.

nothing more that I remember right now, Pokemon games run fine but you need to patch the clock. also don't bother buying class 10 SD cards, the problem is the internal memory of the cartridge.


----------



## Llewcas (Mar 11, 2014)

I see now, The only one I worry of our list is Golden Sun, but it's not quite the deal, apparently it's probally going to fit my needs. By the way, just in case I need to buy the EZ-Flash IV, is this place safe? http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?PageNo=3&ProID=504 . I know it is what sponsors GBATemp but I just need to make sure, somebody commented he had some problems with the NOR memory, and if it is just his problem then it would be just great. A good thing to know is that there are patches that help slowdowns, thanks alot for the info!

EDIT: Forgot to note that if I buy the EZ-Flash, I will only do it on places that accept paypal like that one up here, even though realhotstuff is as safe as ppl say.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2014)

Llewcas said:


> I see now, The only one I worry of our list is Golden Sun, but it's not quite the deal, apparently it's probally going to fit my needs. By the way, just in case I need to buy the EZ-Flash IV, is this place safe? http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?PageNo=3&ProID=504 . I know it is what sponsors GBATemp but I just need to make sure, somebody commented he had some problems with the NOR memory, and if it is just his problem then it would be just great. A good thing to know is that there are patches that help slowdowns, thanks alot for the info!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to note that if I buy the EZ-Flash, I will only do it on places that accept paypal like that one up here, even though realhotstuff is as safe as ppl say.


If you want to pay PayPal, that may be one of the last places that offers PayPal as an option. Most resellers have been either scared away from PayPal, or have had their accounts frozen, never to see their funds again for selling what is deemed to violate PayPal's ToS. Places like realhotstuff are fine if they carry what you're looking for. Honestly, I'd rather deal with a credit card company than PayPal if a transaction goes awry anyways. PayPal makes everything substantially more difficult more often than they make anything easier.

Regardless, I'm sure whatever issue you read about that person having is entirely their own. There are periodically lemons, so to speak, that make it through the manufacturing process. Of course, most of the time the problems stem from the person just not knowing how to use the device they got, thus leading them to call one thing or another defective based on whatever little information they were able to glean. Regardless, if you order one, you'll be fine. If you aren't and something is legitimately wrong with the card, as long as they have the stock, I'm sure they'll help you to replace it.

Just know that this cart isn't exactly in high stock around and about the different retailers. It was officially discontinued, and what stock shops do have is mostly leftover from when manufacturing was still happening. We're long past the days of GBA carts being huge, so it isn't as if this will be up on the cloning block either. Once they sell out, they'll become legitimately rare to find just kind of being sold. So, ya know, hop on what you can find.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Mar 15, 2014)

See http://wiki.pocketheaven.com/index.php?title=Supercard

I contributed a lot to this page. Also look at http://wiki.pocketheaven.com/index.php?title=SupercardGBASlowdowns

You should also look at the official Supercard website so you can download the latest patcher software. It's actually rather important that you use the software for the regular Supercard SD / MiniSD and not the software for the Supercard Lite (which used MicroSD). For some reason that matters.

As for the built-in emulators of the Supercard miniSD, forget them because they're so very much outdated. Build your own *.gba files with PocketNES, Goomba Color, and the like. Run the compilations through the Supercard patcher to get them to work. The PH Wiki article I linked above explains that better.

EDIT:

Here's the latest "comprehensive Supercard guide" that I got from SCdev and Maxconsole way back in the day.  It took some digging through my hard drive to find it, but here it is.  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/59972490/GBAandDS/ea05th_s_SuperCard_Guide_v1.1.pdf


----------



## Llewcas (Apr 6, 2014)

I





DanTheManMS said:


> See http://wiki.pocketheaven.com/index.php?title=Supercard
> 
> I contributed a lot to this page. Also look at http://wiki.pocketheaven.com/index.php?title=SupercardGBASlowdowns
> 
> ...


 
I just got the supercard yesterday, honestly I think there's a problem with the card.
It is legitimate, when I got it, I was amazed because I really thought it may be a fake one, but fits every legit characteristics.

I downloaded then firmware and everything, updated to 1.85 and everything went flawlessly. But when it came down to running the games. It worked on all 8- MB games I ran, but every single 16 MB game gave me white screen with messed up sound, even 32 MB games worked, but as the statistics say, most GBA games are 16 MB. Now the steps I did was:

1. Unbox the Supercard (Duh)
2. Downloaded the sd-185.bin (or something similar) file from their site.
3. Downloaded the software, aka the program used for patching games.
4. Put every game I had and Out it at a folder then put it into the card (I had to make diff directories to prevent files from dissappearing at the menu)
5. Every 8 or less MB game worked flawlessly, Yu-Gi-Oh 32MB game ran flawlessly, every 16 MB game, white screen.

I'm just wondering what's going on?


----------

